# Cold smoker made easy, used a Master Forge charcoal grill and a Smoke Daddy



## midtownbistro (Aug 2, 2011)

Lowes is selling a discontinued Master Forge charcoal grill for $139 (originally $199).  It is built like a tank, tons of rack space, and easily accepts a Smoke Daddy.  I've been looking at round or vertical smokers and they just don't have adequate rack space for my needs.

There is plenty of ventillation slots and a chimney, which is important.  I bought this purely for cold smoking and will never do hot smoking in this as I have a Cookshack.  By the way, the Cook Shack does great hot smoking, but is not very good at cold smoking because it puts too much heat into the box even with the baffle plate and ice.  I suppose I could use the Master Forge for charcoal grilling, but eh, too messy for cold smoking.

I drilled on hole in the ash tray on the Master Forge, installed the Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna (sells for $125-something).  On the lowest pump setting, you get plenty of smoke and will run for 2-3 hours easy on a mere handful of wood chips.  After 3 hours if smoke is dwindling down, drop another piece of wood in the Smoke Daddy and 30 seconds later you got smoke again.  Even though the Smoke Daddy gets hot itself, the smoke it pushes into the smoker is just moderately warm.  Adding only a few degrees of heat to the smoker.  This is incredibly advantageous for anyone trying to cold smoke when it is 85 deg F out in the summer.

For the Master Forge:

use the ash tray for drippings and whatever.  You can remove it and hose it down.  Also if you mount the Smoke Daddy to the ash tray, there is no interference with any of the side shelves, front door, or grate lifter...and you have full access to the Smoke Daddy to add chips or such.

use the adjustable charcoal grate as another smoking rack, effectively doubling your rack capacity.  It is adjustable up and down so you can move it out of the way of direct smoke flow.  Use the warming rack as another smoking rack, adding another 50% capacity.  I am able to load 30 lbs of pork belly (for bacon) at one time.

because this is a charcoal grill, there are many places for convective air flow, to keep fresh air in the box, and also to release any accumulated heat.  Stagnant smoke in a box is less desired than a continuous fresh smoke supply.

After putzing around on how to modify a box, or another grill, or a vertical grill, I saw this and I've got a first-class operation that is simple, engineered perfectly, wide open for easy access to racks, pans, etc... and I'm in for less than $250 including wood.  Best yet, it is virtually a zero-heat-input smoker, so as long as the outside temp is below 85F, I'm good to go.

Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

You should first goto Roll Call, and tell us about yourself.

Then everybody could give you a proper welcome.

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2011)

Like Bear said - head over to rollcall

Well good luck with the Smoke Daddy. They do not get great reviews here.


----------



## midtownbistro (Aug 2, 2011)

Ughhh

3 hours into smoking cheese and my discharge pipe is full of creosote.  Man oh man, how interesting this phenomena is.  I am guessing too low an air rate, but if I increase it I get way too much smoke.  Ughhh.

People are telling me to try the AMNS, and for less than $50 with rave reviews, I am thinking I just might go that route.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 2, 2011)

That's a great deal on the grill and it gets great reviews.. 

The local Lowes has them for 139 too...

Just what I need..another cooking tool.

Might have to drive by after the beach tomorrow..

  Craig


----------



## midtownbistro (Aug 2, 2011)

warning:  the box is huge and it won't fit anywhere in an Impala.  besides a big box, it weighs over 100lbs.  bring a friend with you  :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Can't beat the A-MAZE-N Smoker.

Haven't heard too many people that are happy with the Smoke Daddy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2011)

midtownbistro said:


> Ughhh
> 
> 3 hours into smoking cheese and my discharge pipe is full of creosote.  Man oh man, how interesting this phenomena is.  I am guessing too low an air rate, but if I increase it I get way too much smoke.  Ughhh.
> 
> People are telling me to try the AMNS, and for less than $50 with rave reviews, I am thinking I just might go that route.


Check your other thread---I answered your questions the best I could.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...nd-this-forum-greetings-from-ohio#post_671570

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 3, 2011)

midtownbistro said:


> Ughhh
> 
> 3 hours into smoking cheese and my discharge pipe is full of creosote.  Man oh man, how interesting this phenomena is.  I am guessing too low an air rate, but if I increase it I get way too much smoke.  Ughhh.
> 
> People are telling me to try the AMNS, and for less than $50 with rave reviews, I am thinking I just might go that route.


The New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS) will "Cold Smoke" for 11+ hours on 14 oz. of pellets

1/3rd the cost of the competition

No Gooey Mess/EZ Clean

Burns Pellets or Sawdust

Cost is $49.99 Incl. 2# Oak Pellets

Save $10 if your a SMF Member

August Special = Use coupon code "SMF$10" at checkout

$39.99 + Shipping!!

Todd


----------

